# Qué más perdió Cristo?



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches a todos,

Es corriente la expressión para indicar un lugar alejado o aislado:
_Donde Cristo perdió el zapato_

Recientemente oí: _Donde Cristo perdió el gorro_

¿Perdió algo más en otras regiones hispanohablantes?

Gracias por sus respuestas
Martine


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Hola C&M!

Es la primera vez que escucho esas expresiones. En Argentina, al menos en mi provincia, lo que he escuchado en ese sentido es: _Donde el diablo perdió el poncho_.


----------



## belén

Mi aportación:

Donde Cristo perdió las alpargatas

Saludos,

Be


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Por acá el descuidado es el diablo, igual a como dice Like: _Donde el diablo perdió el poncho_.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Donde Cristo perdió el bolígrafo


----------



## ErOtto

No para de perder cosas este tío  

En la Comunidad Valenciana (Pais Valenciá - antes de "que me pegue" alguien  ) también pierde las *sandalias*

De ahí que también se denomine a las mismas "Adidas Jesucristo" (es "un poco viejo"... pero bueno, por lo menos se decía  )

Salu2
ErOtto


----------



## pickypuck

Según Google, también perdió los clavos, el mechero, la boina, el taparrabos, la moto, las pistolas, la chancleta o chancla, la chola, el chaleco, el nombre, el burro, la bufanda, el flequillo... 

¡Olé!


----------



## ErOtto

Muy bueno picky   

 **** Comentario a mensaje borrado. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Irethtook

Nunca he escuchado esa expresión aquí en México. A menos que sea porque casi no salgo de mi casa.


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Por acá tampoco había escuchado esa expresión. Pero se entiende claramente lo que quiere decir.

Saludos,


----------



## elcampet

Pues en México nunca escuché que Cristo hubiera perdido algo. La frase que conozco sobre algún lugar muy lejano es "donde se perdió Tarzán"
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches

Gracias por todas vuestras respuestas.
Gracias en particular a Pickypuck por haber hecho la búsqueda (No había caído  )

Hasta luego
Martine


----------



## El Guasio

En mi lado del mundo decimos: "_donde el diablo dejo el nido..._", refiriendonos a lo alejado o remoto del lugar.

Saludos a todos. Y en paz descanse Fco. Franco al que aludio aquel que menciono el 1975.


----------



## ealr

Hola, 
 En Latinoamerica se usa es : _"Donde el Diablo perdió los pantalones" _(o calzones, según se prefiera).

Saludos


----------



## Artajerjes

En Bolivia se utilizan bastantes expresiones equivalentes, así por ejemplo:

"Donde el diablo perdió los cuernos"
"Donde el diablo perdió el poncho"
"Donde puso la cucha (cucha=cerdita)"

Acá el nombre de Jesucristo no se usa tan livianamente en expresiones comunes...


----------



## Fernando

Por cierto, que Cristo no solamente perdió cosas. También se usa mucho "donde Cristo dio las tres voces". En este caso sí que hace referencia a un pasaje evangélico.


----------



## Clicko

Además de _donde Cristo dio las tres voces, _nosotros usábamos mucho _donde Cristo perdió el mechero _(no tengo ni idea de por qué!) , o también (aunque en esta expresión no pierde nada, tiene el mismo sentido): _en casa Cristo
_


----------



## jim_steele22

En la Comunidad Valenciana (Pais Valenciá - antes de "que me pegue" alguien  ) también pierde las *sandalias*

De ahí que también se denomine a las mismas "Adidas Jesucristo" (es "un poco viejo"... pero bueno, por lo menos se decía  )

Salu2
ErOtto[/quote]


Sí, pero en valenciano (Catalán - antes de "que me pegue" alguien  ). 

Allà on Cristo va perdre les espardenyes. 

O la versión:

Allà on el Nostre Senyor va perdre les espardenyes.

O "albarques" por "espardenyes". que sería la traducción de "alpargata". (espardenyes no lo és exactamente de sandalia).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Allà on el Nostre Senyor va perdre les espardenyes.


¿Me he perdido algo?


----------



## Jaén

elcampet said:
			
		

> Pues en México nunca escuché que Cristo hubiera perdido algo. La frase que conozco sobre algún lugar muy lejano es "donde se perdió Tarzán"
> Saludos


Esa es muy buena, y no la conocía, a pesar de ser del sur de Veracruz!

Otro personaje que también perdió algo fue Judas:

"Donde Judas perdió las botas/el calcetín"


----------



## Honeypum

Yo también escuché "donde el diablo perdió la cola"

aclaración: cola = culo en España


----------



## Jaén

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Yo también escuché "donde el diablo perdió la cola"
> 
> aclaración: cola = culo en España


Menos mal que ahí fue el diablo, y no otro!!


----------



## Cecilio

Creo que falta una:

"Donde Cristo perdió el sombrero" (se suele decir más "el gorro" de todas maneras).

Parece que hay algunos valencianos en este hilo y que dicen algo así como "antes de que "me pegue alguien". Yo, que soy valenciano, no sé muy bien por qué lo dicen. Pero eso sería un poco 'off-topic' aquí. SI alguien siente inquietud por el tema, podría abrir un hilo en alguno de los foros.


----------



## Jaén

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Creo que falta una:
> 
> "Donde Cristo perdió el sombrero" (se suele decir más "el gorro" de todas maneras).
> 
> Parece que hay algunos valencianos en este hilo y que dicen algo así como "antes de que "me pegue alguien". Yo, que soy valenciano, no sé muy bien por qué lo dicen. Pero eso sería un poco 'off-topic' aquí. SI alguien siente inquietud por el tema, podría abrir un hilo en alguno de los foros.


Yo creo que lo dicen porque están llamando a su idioma de "valenciano" y no de catalán, y como ya ha habido muchas discusiones (broncas, inclusive) al respecto, por eso corrigen: "antes de que me peguen" (por estar llamando al idioma de 'valenciano' y no de catalán.

Eso pienso yo!


----------



## Girl Of Ipanema

Acá en Brasil también se dice "donde Judas perdió las botas" (= lugar muy lejano y olvidado del resto del mundo)! No sabia que en México también !


----------



## jim_steele22

Jaén said:
			
		

> Yo creo que lo dicen porque están llamando a su idioma de "valenciano" y no de catalán, y como ya ha habido muchas discusiones (broncas, inclusive) al respecto, por eso corrigen: "antes de que me peguen" (por estar llamando al idioma de 'valenciano' y no de catalán.
> 
> Eso pienso yo!





En la de erOtto por ahí irán los tiros. Lo mío era solo por que me pareció curiosa la parte entre paréntesis y la plagié al pié de la letra - y de lo "que no es letra".    ...  

Y cristo perdió al mus, no me borren por no responder a la pregunta original.


----------



## Namarne

pickypuck said:


> Según Google, también perdió los clavos, el mechero, la boina, el taparrabos, la moto, las pistolas, la chancleta o chancla, la chola, el chaleco, el nombre, el burro, la bufanda, el flequillo...


_...las chirucas_.


----------



## falbala84

Aquí es "Donde Cristo perdió el mechero", "Donde Cristo perdió la alpargata" o "Donde Cristo/Dios tiró/perdió el garrote"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Jajaja. Jorge.
Se te perdio algo en el archivo de WR?

Por acá he escuchado, como ya dijeron por alla arriba " donde el diablo perdió los cuernos", y tambien en ese mismo sentido, "donde se devuelve el viento".
A Dios, la verdad por acá no sabemos que se le perdió...


----------



## Mangato

El diablo por aquí lo que perdió fue la vergüenza y el rabo.


----------



## Probo

Hola: Siento ser el más grosero de todos los del foro, pero es que yo he oído también con mucha frecuencia "donde Cristo perdió los cojones". De todas formas, como dice alguno de vosotros (me he perdido con tanto post) lo más frecuente en mi entorno es "donde Cristo dio las tres voces". Saludos.


----------



## CTable

En algunas zonas de Peru se utiliza la expresión "donde no llega ni Cristo" para aludir una zona muy lejana.
También "donde el diablo perdió el poncho". No se alude a que Cristo haya perdido algo.


----------



## San

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> Es corriente la expressión para indicar un lugar alejado o aislado:
> _Donde Cristo perdió el zapato_
> 
> Recientemente oí: _Donde Cristo perdió el gorro_
> 
> ¿Perdió algo más en otras regiones hispanohablantes?
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas
> Martine



Yo he oído "donde Cristo perdió el mechero", que me suena mucho a expresión ochentera, pero no es sorprendente que haya tantas versiones, igual hasta viene de más antiguo, de donde cristo dio las tres voces, que es más canónica.


----------



## chics

Honeypum said:


> Yo también escuché &quot;donde el diablo perdió la cola&quot;
> 
> aclaración: cola = culo en España


 
No, en España la cola sólo la tienen ellos y delante... bueno, el diablo tiene otra (menos larga, dirá él, bah...) detrás. El culo en cambio son las nalgas, el pandero, las posaderas...


----------



## ear

Donde Cristo perdió las zapatillas


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:


Dentro de un contexto bíblico-teológico, recuerdo haber leído en algunas ocasiones la siguiente frase:


*Allá en donde el Cristo perdió una de las tribus de Israel.*

La frase anterior es usada, precisamente, para denotar la idea de un lugar alejado y recóndito. Y si mal no recuerdo, creo que algunos le aplican este dicho no sólo al *Cristo *sino, incluso, hasta al mismo *Dios bíblico*. La base sobre la cual se sustenta la expresión que he mencionado es el hecho de que (*“suponiendo que lo que la Biblia dice es cierto”*) del total de las tribus del pueblo de *Israel* que aparecen mencionadas en varias partes del *Antiguo Testamento* (o *Tanaj*, como se le quiera llamar según las respetables creencias de cada quien), *una de ellas no regresará para entrar en la* *Nueva* *Jerusalén*. La tribu que se ha de perder será, al parecer, *la tribu de Dan*. Véanse los* versículos del 1 al 8* *del* *capítulo 7* *del* *Apocalipsis*.


Hasta luego.


----------



## scrolling

Yo soy de México y nunca había escuchado esas frases, ni la de Judas que dicen que se conoce en algún lugar de Veracrúz y Brasil.

¿A qué se refieren con eso?.

Yo he escuchado en México que cuando te agachas dejando las piernas extendidas (por ejemplo, para recoger algo), te dicen: "Así perdió el diablo" xDD, pero esa creo que es otra historia.

¿A qué se refieren?

*Editado:*

Ah!, ya vi, cuando un lugar queda lejos. Generalmente en México decimos: "Queda hasta la chingad@" o "Está hasta la verg@". Sí, tal vez suenen un poco vulgares (un poco solamente ), pero nunca he escuchado alguna otra frase común para referirse a algo que queda lejos, por lo menos en el Distrito Federal.


----------



## Jaén

scrolling said:


> Yo soy de México y nunca había escuchado esas frases, ni la de Judas que dicen que se conoce en algún lugar de Veracrúz y Brasil.
> 
> ¿A qué se refieren con eso?.
> 
> Yo he escuchado en México que cuando te agachas dejando las piernas extendidas (por ejemplo, para recoger algo), te dicen: "Así perdió el diablo" xDD, pero esa creo que es otra historia.
> 
> ¿A qué se refieren?
> 
> *Editado:*
> 
> Ah!, ya vi, cuando un lugar queda lejos. Generalmente en México decimos: "Queda hasta la chingad@" o "Está hasta la verg@". Sí, tal vez suenen un poco vulgares (un poco solamente ), pero nunca he escuchado alguna otra frase común para referirse a algo que queda lejos, por lo menos en el Distrito Federal.


Hola.

Nunca escuchaste algo como: "vive donde el viento da la vuelta"? O sea, es tan lejos, que es en el punto donde el viento retorna.

Las de Judas son muy comunes (las botas, el sombrero, el poncho... - OK, tal vez esa última sea invención de mi compadre!). Por lo menos en Morelos también las escuchaba.

Claro que esas (*sólo un poquito*) vulgares que mencionas, son archi-super-requete conocidas en todo México, pero la idea aquí era lo de "qué más perdió Judas en aquel lugar, por ser un lugar tan distante" (por así decirlo).

Y eso otro que se pierde agachado, Judas pudo haberlo perdido en cualquier lado, no necesitaba ir taaaaan lejos!  Especialmente si estaba en el DF 

(Acuérdate de la "mitológica" "Metro Balderas", del dinosaurio Alex Lora)

Saludos jarochos desde Brasil.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Frases relacionadas con objetos perdidos por Cristo yo no he escuchado nunca.

"Donde da la vuelta el viento/Donde el viento da la vuelta" ¡Claro que sí! Es lo que se dice con más frecuencia en donde yo vivo.

También "Queda en cas' del diablo" (Es decir, en la casa del diablo) Y quiere decir lo mismo, un lugar muy lejano al que aparentemente nadie quiere ir.

Saludos.


----------



## Jaén

Tampiqueña said:


> Frases relacionadas con objetos perdidos por Cristo yo no he escuchado nunca.




Y perdidos por Judas, tampoco???


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> Y perdidos por Judas, tampoco???


 
Lo siento, en mi pueblo parece que siempre fue muy cuidadoso. ¿Judas también andaba perdiendo cosas? ¿En lugares lejanos?

Edit: Ya pregunté en mi casa y tampoco han oído una frase sobre Judas y sus objetos perdidos. ¡Siento quedarte mal Alberto! Creo que a lo mejor es defecto de mi familia el estar desinformados .


----------



## Jaén

Tampiqueña said:


> Lo siento, en mi pueblo parece que siempre fue muy cuidadoso. ¿Judas también andaba perdiendo cosas? ¿En lugares lejanos?



Mmmm Ok.

Creo que yo soy un ET defenestrado por alguna nave extraterrestre en la cima del Tepozteco.



Saludos!


----------



## scrolling

Ah!, cierto, "donde el viento da vuelta" xDD esa la dice mi novia, ya que vive muy lejos  No la recordaba, pero cierto. Las de Cristo, se me hacen simpáticas, tal vez podriamos hacerlas populares por acá .

Saludos!


----------



## Jaén

scrolling said:


> Ah!, cierto, "donde el viento da vuelta" xDD esa la dice mi novia, ya que vive muy lejos  No la recordaba, pero cierto. Las de Cristo, se me hacen simpáticas, tal vez podriamos hacerlas populares por acá .
> 
> Saludos!



Bueno, es que de Tlalnepantla, cualquier lugar queda re-lejos!



Saludos!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

scrolling said:


> Yo he escuchado en México que cuando te agachas dejando las piernas extendidas (por ejemplo, para recoger algo), te dicen: "Así perdió el diablo" xDD, pero esa creo que es otra historia.
> 
> .


Por acá esa se conoce como " así perdió el ojo el pirata".



Jaén said:


> Bueno, es que de Tlalnepantla, cualquier lugar queda re-lejos!
> 
> 
> Saludos!


Recordé, uin amigo que decía " me voy, soy pobre y vivo lejos", y cuando algún incauto le preguntaba, en donde?
el decía _"más alla de donde se devuelve el viento, porque ni eso llega"..._


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Entretenido e interesante hilo.
Bueno, ya se dijo, pero en esta parte del mundo el único que pierde cosas es el diablo, específicamente el poncho.
A Cristo no se lo usa para expresiones tan coloquiales, y la verdad es que eso de “donde el diablo perdió el poncho” es una expresión bastante antigua (de cuando se usaba poncho, supongo).  Ahora son más comunes expresiones como “Queda en la cresta del mundo” y algunas bastante más groseras.
A propósito de cosas perdidas… ¿alguien ha visto por ahí el equipaje que British Airways me perdió en mi último viaje? 
Saludos.
_


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, Vampiro.

¡Tu equipaje está en el quinto pino!

Por aquí en mi tierra sólo me suena "donde Cristo perdió las zapatillas/sandalias". 
Me gustaría saber si existe también una expresión parecida en inglés, ya que recuerdo una escena de "The Life of Brian", de los Monty Python, en la que Brian perdía precisamente una sandalia. Casualidad, a lo mejor, pero es curioso.

Escuchado en una de las colas de facturación del aeropuerto de Madrid:

Aquí debe ser donde Cristo perdió la paciencia.


----------



## Diego de mas santos

Aquí en Boyacá Colombia dicen, donde Cristo perdió la ruana.


----------

